# Ryan Lewis



## lauren-kate

Ryan Lewis was born at 20.37 on December 11th 2007. He was 7lb7oz.

After my really quickly typed message on 3rd Trimester, I went into hospital to find out I was already 7-8cm dilated. Shortly after that I felt ready to push, and was put on gas and air (it really is amazing stuff). He arrived at 20.37 with his arm up by his head - which meant I had to have a couple of stitches, but otherwise all went well. Overall, from when I went in to Ryan's birth I was there for about 2 and a half hours, so it really was quite quick. I'll post pictures soon. xx


----------



## Serene123

Congrats! :D


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Stef

Oh wow 7-8 when u got to hospital. Congratulations!!

I cant wait to see the pictures. Glad to hear your both doing well. 

Xx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Congrats Hun!!!


----------



## reallytinyamy

Congratulations


----------



## Layla

wow 7cm!! you did brill!

Congrats! :D cant wit to see piccys

x


----------



## Mango

CONGRATS on your lil one's arrival. Hope you are both doing well now! And an even bigger congrats for only having gas and air!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congrats welcome ryan xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates huni


----------



## Samantha675

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jenny

Congrats on your baby boy! :headspin::happydance:

:crib:


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations on the arrival of your son! :) Sounds like all went smoothly. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Linzi

Congrats :) Ryan is a lovely name. Cant wait to see pics!

xxx


----------



## sweetsammi

Congratulations chick and well done. :)Welcome little Ryan. Hope mummy and baby are doing well hun. aww so very pleased for you. And lucky you with the fast delivery :D XXX


----------



## lauren-kate

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a211/qexy-loz/DSCF1383.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a211/qexy-loz/DSCF1382.jpg


----------



## Stef

Oh he is just gorgeous hun. You must be so proud. Xx


----------



## Layla

oh look at him!! he is perfect!

His skin is lovely :)

x


----------



## shamrockgirl4

aww hun hes sooo cute u and oh must be so proud xxx


----------



## sophie

Awwww he is just adorable so cute! Congrats hun!
xx


----------



## mickey

wow, he is a beauty pie.

congratulations :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations and a big welcome to baby Ryan, looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## RachiePachie

That's really good news - what a wonderful bundle of joy to have at this time of year.

Congratulations!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

hes adorable!


----------



## lauren-kate

Thanks everyone! I really do feel like he gets more beautiful every day :) x


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gif

CONGRATS x Hes adorable!


----------

